# Pheasant Pictures/ Show and Tell



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

On 21 Oct 2006 We went out around 8:30 am - 12:00 for some birds. They were holding tight and in big bunches. Didn't find too many singles. My Brother in law Kendo took 3 birds in 4 shots in less than 5 seconds(he reloaded during the action) :sniper: ( He's the one in the orange hat). Talk about quick and the dead. Thats the way to get a limit. All in all it was a nice day and good hunt. Sadie(Lab) did great tracking down those roosters. 
[siteimg]5299[/siteimg]
The pic above is of some family and friends with a 12 bird limit Nev, Kendo, James, Wayne, and Sadie (Lab)

Sadie (The true hunter of the group)

[siteimg]5298[/siteimg]
Here is my limit and some blazing orange
[siteimg]5300[/siteimg]
Here is a pic of my Sis in Law Lisa and her 1st Pheasant (one shot)
[siteimg]5301[/siteimg]

[/img]


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

I hunted from 14-20 OCT. Pheasants, Sharpies and Huns. Hunted near Amidon and Black Butte.




























Those Huns sure are good eating.










Funny looking Pheasants. Must be Hallowewen....


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

:lol: Nice pictures. I like how you got your dog to lay down by the birds. Very nice. I still can't get over how nice your shot gun is though. I want to buy a browning over and under but I have to wait till next year, and even thats a maybe. I hope to see more pictures from others soon.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

That's the second time "Patch" has lain down on dead birds. I don't make him do it, he does it on his own. When he's tired he just lays his head on them. This is a photo from last year in Pennsylvania.
This is the first time I've hunted birds in the west. I can't wait to give it another try next year.










I've had this gun (Win 101 Pigeon Grade, 20 ga) since 1987. I've had lots of offers for it, but I have 2 sons who keep asking me for it when I die. I'm gonna hold off for a while yet before I give it up if you know what I mean........


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

[siteimg]5316[/siteimg]

TD, a buddy of mine, and I had a good day. Wish i would have taken a pic of the limit of geese we also shot that day. :beer:


----------

